# Anal tendency



## TraductoraPobleSec

Molt bon dia a tots.

El paràgraf que tradueixo ara diu el següent:

*There's a time for using all three applications (Word, Excel i PowerPoint) but it's not now. What you should do is (a) rein in your anal tendency to craft a document and (b) implement.*

Sí que es tracta d'un llibre informal, però això d'*anal *em sona una mica massa fort... Us sembla bé *tendència compulsiva*?


----------



## betulina

A mi em sembla molt bé, TPS. Si em trobés en un llibre (d'informàtica?), per molt informal que sigui, "tendència anal", em sembla que no ho entendria gens ni mica o ho trobaria del tot fora de lloc. 

Com sona en anglès? No ho havia sentit mai...


----------



## Antpax

Hola,

Jo en castellà diria "fijación por", però no sé si en català seria "fixació". De ho de "anal" (¿se faria servir "en" acì"? "De n´anal o una cosa aixì?"), estic amb la Betu no ho sentit mai.

Salut.

Ant


----------



## betulina

Molt bona, Ant, sí que seria "una fixació per". Crec que ja ho tens, TPS! 



> De ho de "anal" (¿se faria servir "en" acì"? "De n´anal o una cosa aixì?"),



Mmm, crec que diria "sobre això d'anal,..." o simplement "sobre anal,...".


----------



## Antpax

betulina said:


> Mmm, crec que diria "sobre això d'anal,..." o simplement "sobre anal,...".


 
Gràcies Betu , més clar que la meva opció.

Salut.

Ant


----------



## ampurdan

Sí, en l'anglès del dia a dia es fa servir "we're anal with...", volent dir "som molt primmirats amb...". Freud hi ha tingut més rebuda. Estic d'acord que en català no es pot traduir la frase de la TPS per "tendència anal", a no ser que es vulgui fer esclafir a riure els lectors.

Una altra opció que es podria fer servir: "obsessió per...".


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Nois, penso que al final ho deixo amb "tendència compulsiva"... M'agrada, això de _compulsiu_...

Què me'n dieu?


----------



## Tige

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Nois, penso que al final ho deixo amb "tendència compulsiva"... M'agrada, això de _compulsiu_...
> 
> Què me'n dieu?


Hola Tradu!
No és que tingui massa coneixements de psicologia freudiana, però si poses compulsiu crec que ja fas referència a un tipus de trastorn, i crec que no coincideix del tot amb el que vol dir "anal-retentive" (que per cert, jo per aquí ho sento prou sovint). M'agrada més la traducció com a obsessió, dèria... En el sentit que ho escolto per aquí, també crec que té molta relació amb el perfeccionisme.
No sé si t'ajudo o t'embolico més, no? 
Salutacions!!


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

No, no, Tige, potser és que em passava de llesta. Com sempre, les teves argumentacions van a missa.

Que bé, tornar-te a saludar! Feia dies que no et "veia".

Petons des de BCN.


----------



## chics

_Anal_ ve d'_anys_, d'antic, no de cul. *Dèria* m'agrada molt.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

chics said:


> _Anal_ ve d'_anys_, d'antic, no de cul. *Dèria* m'agrada molt.


 
Ostres, mira que és transparent i jo no hi havia caigut: havia pensat en l'altre possibilitat de la paraula i punt...

Però que llesta que és la nostra Chics!


----------



## ampurdan

Jo crec que "anal" ve d'allò que hem pensat tots, si vingués d'any seria "*annal" amb dues enes. "Annus" és "any", "anus" vol dir cul en llatí. En anglès no sé si existeix la paraula "annal", sí que existeix "annals" que són "annals" igualment en català.

L'expressió ve de la terminologia freudiana. La "fase anal" és una de les etapes en què dividia l'evolució psicològica humana i es corresponia amb la primera infància. Aquí hi ha una petita explicació del terme original i de com és utilitzat col·loquialment avui dia.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

ampurdan said:


> Jo crec que "anal" ve d'allò que em pensat tots, si vingués d'any seria "*annal" amb dues enes. "Annus" és "any", "anus" vol dir cul en llatí. En anglès no sé si existeix la paraula "annal", sí que existeix "annals" que són "annals" igualment en català.
> 
> L'expressió ve de la terminologia freudiana. La "fase anal" és una de les etapes en què dividia l'evolució psicològica humana i es corresponia amb la primera infància. Aquí hi ha una petita explicació del terme original i de com és utilitzat col·loquialment avui dia.


 
Em trec el barret, Ampu! Quina sapiència!


----------



## chics

Jo també em trec el barret!
(Quina _cagada_, la meva!)


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

chics said:


> Jo també em trec el barret!
> (Quina _cagada_, la meva!)


 
Sí, nineta meva, aquesta vegada t'has passat de llesta!  Però quin riure!

A veure com ho refaig tot! Ja us diré com m'ha quedat al final. Gràcies a tothom.


----------

